# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Doppelherz Aktiv Na stawy

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## Linksa

Kupuję go mojej babci od kilku miesięcy i babcia sobie chwali, mówi, że po jakimś czasie regularnego brania jest zdecydowanie lepiej, więc myślę, że to najlepsza rekomendacja. Cenowo teraz ich produkty też dobrze sstoją bo ostatnio za niego płaciłam w płockiej aptece za grosze jakieś 20-pare złotych.

----------

